
‘Laser AK-47’ that can set fire to targets a kilometer away - dosy
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2153310/china-brings-star-wars-life-laser-ak-47-could-set-fire
======
detritus
Hrmm.. according to Gizmodo [1], this is claimed to be able to fire 1000 two
second 'rounds' from the weapon's, presumably mobile, battery.

That's a half hour of lasing of a sufficiently high energy level to cause
radiation/heat harm to water-based entities (ie. high energy absorbing) at a
half mile.

Even with some sort of capacitor charging, I don't know of anything that could
do that, and whilst I'm not a laser scientist, it's a field that I have a
passing interest in, having looked into CO2 and solid-state lasers for various
somewhat destructive applications.

If this is anywhere near real, the reported $15k pricetag seems like a
bargain! Where/when can I get one?

[1] [https://gizmodo.com/china-claims-to-have-a-real-deal-
laser-g...](https://gizmodo.com/china-claims-to-have-a-real-deal-laser-gun-
that-inflict-1827284198)

~~~
dosy
only China military and police for now. but no doubt there are prototypes
doing the rounds.

------
abenedic
> The 15mm calibre weapon weighs three kilos (6.6lb), about the same as an
> AK-47, and has a range of 800 metres, or half a mile, and could be mounted
> on cars, boats and planes.

So they are calling it an AK-47 just because of the weight?

